# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Офисные и мини игры >  "Весёлая ферма"

## Sanych

*Веселая ферма 3. Русская рулетка* – *Вышла новая часть легендарной игры*!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Игра в стиле "бизнес", продолжение популярного симулятора фермы. Вы уже соскучились по Скарлетт? Готовьтесь к встрече — прекрасная и неунывающая американка едет в Россию, поднимать космическую индустрию. 

Недобросовестные чиновники вовсю расхищают народное добро и держат героев космоса на голодном пайке. Так больше продолжаться не может! Поэтому Скарлетт решает сама наладить бесперебойную поставку вкусностей на земную орбиту...

Для начала необходимо обустроить подсобное хозяйство, снабжающее космодром свежей едой, а затем — заняться добычей нефти. Дело это явно не женское. Поэтому Скарлетт обращается за помощью... к медведям-нефтяникам! Эти косолапые лакомки готовы сделать любую работу, лишь бы получить свою бочку меда. Качай нефть, стань олигархом!

В этой замечательной игре вас ждет множество приятных сюрпризов и забавных гэгов. Не забывайте, что все происходит в России, поэтому и шутки будут особенными. Где еще увидишь котейку с балалайкой или влюбленную корову, гадающую на ромашке? Проявите максимум терпения и пройдите 90 уровней, чтобы познакомиться со всеми персонажами этой уморительной истории.

В новой "Ферме" нашлось место даже нанотехнологиям. Просто добыть из скважины нефть недостаточно. Нужно переработать ее в бензин, а потом выгодно продать топливо. Из полученных золотых слитков вы будете делать микрочипы, которые, в свою очередь, пригодятся при строительстве космической ракеты!

Превратите захолустный поселок в современную базу российского космического флота. Постройте шесть новых производственных зданий, в том числе — ракетную площадку. Кто знает — возможно, события следующей "Веселой фермы" будут происходить уже на Марсе? Ключ на старт!

----------


## ПаранойА

Играла) Но завязала т.к. ужасно убивает время.

----------


## Sanych

А я только собираюсь, вот и скачал

----------


## Irina

Классная игрушка, но затягивает ужасно

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
молодца, я когда-то в карты на деньги играл, а потом - завязал, молодца...

----------


## AKON

Я прошел ее!!! еееее, затягивает однозначно, но для этого она и сделана))

----------

